# Geek Vape Griffin :)



## Marzuq (13/4/16)

so last night i went and collected my griffin.
Soon as i got home i was it out and built and wicked it.
24g kanthal
8 wraps
2.5mm ID
dual coil
Wicked with rayon.

now i was sceptical as every review ive heard complains of leaking issues. Between 10pm last night when i built and wicked and now i have filled the tank and refilled it twice and not a single drop of juice has leaked.

This tank is awesome. Has an awesome airy draw and the flavour is insane. It produces a little more of a throat hit than i am accustomed to but that i will get used to eventually. Building was a breeze as the build deck is large enough to park a D4D in. another winner is the plastic drip tip provided. it definitely assists with the extra flavour you get on every draw. 

The only thing i dislike is the allen key screws. everything else about the tank is a winner!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Necropolis (13/4/16)

I've had the tank leak a little twice. 

And that was because I didn't properly close the juice control before filling the thing up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/4/16)

Necropolis said:


> I've had the tank leak a little twice.
> 
> And that was because I didn't properly close the juice control before filling the thing up.




yes thats very important with most of the new tanks. Close the juice control before refilling.


----------



## Dubz (13/4/16)

I totally agree with you @Marzuq i have 2 griffins and i feel they are awesome tanks. Flavour is insane and has never leaked on me. They do build up some condensation in the AFC base over time but tissue paper sorts that out. I am waiting patiently for the 25mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/4/16)

Dubz said:


> I totally agree with you @Marzuq i have 2 griffins and i feel they are awesome tanks. Flavour is insane and has never leaked on me. They do build up some condensation in the AFC base over time but tissue paper sorts that out. I am waiting patiently for the 25mm



@Dubz yeah 25mm certainly is a need with this little guzzler.
i noticed the condensation this morn you mentioned this morning as well. its not much though so not a concern for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (13/4/16)

Dubz said:


> I totally agree with you @Marzuq i have 2 griffins and i feel they are awesome tanks. Flavour is insane and has never leaked on me. They do build up some condensation in the AFC base over time but tissue paper sorts that out. I am waiting patiently for the 25mm


Im patiently waiting for the 25mm. My RX has seen no use since i got the noisy cricket and its only fair to put a 25mm atty on the rx200.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/4/16)

Kickass report on a killer atomizer thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StefPrins (13/4/16)

Marzuq said:


> so last night i went and collected my griffin.
> Soon as i got home i was it out and built and wicked it.
> 24g kanthal
> 8 wraps
> ...


The griffin is awesome! Built dual Clapton 26g + 32g 6 wrap with a 2.5mm diameter and it chucked!! And no leakage either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wrathserver (26/4/16)

I got my Griffin RTA last night, with the Top Airflow conversion. Today is my first day testing it out. I put a quick 10 Wrap Kanthal 26g build in it just to test it out. The dual coils come out at 0.60 ohms.

The tank is spectacular, the flavor is crisp and the draw is very airy. It feels like you can breath in just by sucking on the drip tip. (I previously had the Toptank mini, while it is a decent tank to start on, I can now see what I was missing.)

So far i have only pushed it up to 40watts while chain vaping. Anything above that and I get dry hits. I guess I still need to get used to wicking it. 
Last night I didn't close out one of the juice channels correctly and had a major spillage. 

Other than my own stupidity, I can already see that this tank is going to amazing.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/4/16)

I love my Gemini till the Griffin gets fired. Second I vape the Griffin that is it nothing else gets picked up.


----------



## brotiform (26/4/16)

I love my Griffin RTA. It's my go to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Er1c (6/8/16)

I recently bought a Griffin 25mm. Its my first RTA and wanted to know what is the best wire and wick to buy and how often I need to maintain the build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Er1c (6/8/16)

Er1c said:


> I recently bought a Griffin 25mm. Its my first RTA and wanted to know what is the best wire and wick to buy and how often I need to maintain the build.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And also wanna know for beginners what would be the best wattage for first time use... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (7/8/16)

Calling @Nightwalker to give @Er1c a pointer on the Griffin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/16)

My Griffin 25 is back in its box. I started with a simple 0.45 ohm 2.5mm 26g dual build and ended with a 0.10 ohm dual 3mm staged Clapton. First fill on each build was perfect, killer flavour and smooth airflow without a single drop lost. But, every time I refilled the tank it dumped the entire tank through the air flow, and yes, I made very sure that the juice and airflow controls were properly closed. I tried resting the wick on the channels, I tried hanging them just inside the channels with a tiny gap like all the build videos suggest, finally I jammed the wick all the way in there and packed it tight, they all leaked. Maybe I just got a bad tank.


----------



## ET (7/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> My Griffin 25 is back in its box. I started with a simple 0.45 ohm 2.5mm 26g dual build and ended with a 0.10 ohm dual 3mm staged Clapton. First fill on each build was perfect, killer flavour and smooth airflow without a single drop lost. But, every time I refilled the tank it dumped the entire tank through the air flow, and yes, I made very sure that the juice and airflow controls were properly closed. I tried resting the wick on the channels, I tried hanging them just inside the channels with a tiny gap like all the build videos suggest, finally I jammed the wick all the way in there and packed it tight, they all leaked. Maybe I just got a bad tank.



That's really odd. My griffin 25 i never close the juice flow or air flow and it never leaks. Try a 3.5 mm ID 22 or 24g build in there or 3mm ID normal claptons and see if it makes a difference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/16)

ET said:


> That's really odd. My griffin 25 i never close the juice flow or air flow and it never leaks. Try a 3.5 mm ID 22 or 24g build in there or 3mm ID normal claptons and see if it makes a difference


Thanks @ET, will try a few more variations when I'm in the mood again. I'm sure it's just the wicking though, or there's a seal letting air in the base somewhere, I need to figure out how to get in to the base. The juice control moves very easily, not sure if that's normal.


----------



## ET (7/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @ET, will try a few more variations when I'm in the mood again. I'm sure it's just the wicking though, or there's a seal letting air in the base somewhere, I need to figure out how to get in to the base. The juice control moves very easily, not sure if that's normal.



Yeah something might be a bit hinky there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (9/8/16)

Er1c said:


> And also wanna know for beginners what would be the best wattage for first time use...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Er1c 
Gentlemen. Bare with me a bit. Get yourself a spool of 28*2/32g fused clapton wire. (From vapers Corner, SirVape etc), some decent cotton. For me, cotton bacon all the way.
Do two coils. Each coil seven wraps. The ID should be 2.5mm. this will ohm out at +- 0.3ish.
When wicking, it all is up to you to get the right amount in through the coils. Not to tight as cotton will expand with juice but not to loose.
When putting wicks in the wick holes, I cut the wick legs into a point then fluff them a bit., Put a bit of juice on them and tuck into juice wells. Don't stuff them.
I personally vape my tobacco flavours at 60W and my earthy flavours at 70-80W and fruits and menthols at 80-90W.
Start slow and find your spot.
For rapid ramp up, try twisted 26g 7wraps at 3mmID. Start at 50W and find your spot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (9/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @ET, will try a few more variations when I'm in the mood again. I'm sure it's just the wicking though, or there's a seal letting air in the base somewhere, I need to figure out how to get in to the base. The juice control moves very easily, not sure if that's normal.


There have been a few loose juice controls on the Griffin. It's not common but not unheard of. I've seen a few.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (9/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> My Griffin 25 is back in its box. I started with a simple 0.45 ohm 2.5mm 26g dual build and ended with a 0.10 ohm dual 3mm staged Clapton. First fill on each build was perfect, killer flavour and smooth airflow without a single drop lost. But, every time I refilled the tank it dumped the entire tank through the air flow, and yes, I made very sure that the juice and airflow controls were properly closed. I tried resting the wick on the channels, I tried hanging them just inside the channels with a tiny gap like all the build videos suggest, finally I jammed the wick all the way in there and packed it tight, they all leaked. Maybe I just got a bad tank.


Your problem is the tanks glass on the seals or a seal is broken sir


----------



## Nightwalker (9/8/16)

I


BumbleBee said:


> My Griffin 25 is back in its box. I started with a simple 0.45 ohm 2.5mm 26g dual build and ended with a 0.10 ohm dual 3mm staged Clapton. First fill on each build was perfect, killer flavour and smooth airflow without a single drop lost. But, every time I refilled the tank it dumped the entire tank through the air flow, and yes, I made very sure that the juice and airflow controls were properly closed. I tried resting the wick on the channels, I tried hanging them just inside the channels with a tiny gap like all the build videos suggest, finally I jammed the wick all the way in there and packed it tight, they all leaked. Maybe I just got a bad tank.


 Have never used the juice controls. Never leaks.


----------



## Er1c (9/8/16)

Nightwalker said:


> @Er1c
> Gentlemen. Bare with me a bit. Get yourself a spool of 28*2/32g fused clapton wire. (From vapers Corner, SirVape etc), some decent cotton. For me, cotton bacon all the way.
> Do two coils. Each coil seven wraps. The ID should be 2.5mm. this will ohm out at +- 0.3ish.
> When wicking, it all is up to you to get the right amount in through the coils. Not to tight as cotton will expand with juice but not to loose.
> ...



Thanx for the advice... I rewicked my build and problem solved... I appreciate it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Er1c (13/8/16)

Nightwalker said:


> @Er1c
> Gentlemen. Bare with me a bit. Get yourself a spool of 28*2/32g fused clapton wire. (From vapers Corner, SirVape etc), some decent cotton. For me, cotton bacon all the way.
> Do two coils. Each coil seven wraps. The ID should be 2.5mm. this will ohm out at +- 0.3ish.
> When wicking, it all is up to you to get the right amount in through the coils. Not to tight as cotton will expand with juice but not to loose.
> ...






Thank you very much for the advice... I did my first build... Hand rolled 3mm ID. And made sure to pack the cotton neatly. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

Looks great @Er1c !


----------



## Er1c (13/8/16)

Thank you... Got it running at 0.43 ohms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (13/8/16)

Er1c said:


> View attachment 63558
> View attachment 63559
> 
> Thank you very much for the advice... I did my first build... Hand rolled 3mm ID. And made sure to pack the cotton neatly.
> ...


----------



## Nightwalker (13/8/16)

I love my Griffins. Here is my Griffin25 and Griffin mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Er1c (13/8/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I love my Griffins. Here is my Griffin25 and Griffin mini.
> View attachment 63570



I did weeks of research and Watch youtube reviews b4 I bought the griffin 25. And I must say I don't think I will need 2 buy any other tank. The flavor and the air flow is really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (14/8/16)

Er1c said:


> I did weeks of research and Watch youtube reviews b4 I bought the griffin 25. And I must say I don't think I will need 2 buy any other tank. The flavor and the air flow is really good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree completely. My griffin serves my needs perfectly 
Apart from the great flavour I love it's reliability - the only times it's leaked is when I've wicked it incorrectly. And I use it quite hard as it gets thrown in my pocket on my eVic mini and roughed around all the time.


----------



## Bearshare (14/8/16)

Marzuq said:


> so last night i went and collected my griffin.
> Soon as i got home i was it out and built and wicked it.
> 24g kanthal
> 8 wraps
> ...



lol thinking of this and the t8


----------

